# Solved: PDF to high quality image file?



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi. I know that Adobe Acrobat used to allow PDFs to be output into high quality image files, but I think the recent version "improvements" disallowed one to do this from within Acrobat. Is there another way to get a high quality image file from a PDF, maybe a TIFF or JPG image printer driver? The selection in Acrobat...
Edit / Copy File to Clipboard
only allows a low quality image to be copied. Please assist . Thanks.


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

Preference is a multi-page TIFF, or if PNG does multi-page. This converter...
http://pdf.my-addr.com/free-online-pdf-to-tiff-convert.php
Creates a decent TIFF image resolution, but creates two TIFF images for a 2-page PDF.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd open the pdf in Photoshop or Photoshop Elements .. set the dpi (Image size) .. And save as a high res Image.
How good this works depends on the pdf .. (if it was created in Vector or Raster)


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have Photoshop. What I did was use the converter at...
http://pdf.my-addr.com/free-online-pdf-to-tiff-convert.php
and imported the TIFF images into my OpenOffice Writer software on two pages. Then I added text boxes where needed to get what I wanted. Then the OpenOffice software had a free PDF print driver that I used to create the final product..


----------

